
Rapidus: A toy JavaScript engine in Rust - ngaut
https://github.com/maekawatoshiki/rapidus
======
f60
> Building on other platforms

> I don't know.

Cool.

------
uint256_t
thx for being interested in my project

------
ngaut
Features:

Small

Support Tracing-JIT compiling

